# Home owner special



## rje (May 24, 2011)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this... Lol

Homeowner says to me, I tried to hook it up with the stuff I had, can you take a look and fix it up for me. haha


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

whats wrong with it?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That there is no home owner special, that was my work. I spent all day putting that together. I hope you did not mess it up.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is another of sewer ratz work of art


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm actually impressed. That is cleeaaaann!


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at those pics. Hahaha


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

haha! These are great. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Use the Gravity, Obi Wan.

It's the Law.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

In both of those pics there are extra parts lying near by that certainly could have been included in the sculpture.





Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> In both of those pics there are extra parts lying near by that certainly could have been included in the sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, mine was a double bowl so I'm sure he could have used that tee. The way he plumbed it he had only the left side hooked up


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Funny thing is, mine was a double bowl so I'm sure he could have used that tee. The way he plumbed it he had only the left side hooked up


 That's my tee.

Give it back.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> That's my tee.
> 
> Give it back.


make me. i'll sell it to you


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> make me. i'll sell it to you


 Don't make me have to get up and chase you down.

That would really hurt.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rje said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of this... Lol
> 
> Homeowner says to me, I tried to hook it up with the stuff I had, can you take a look and fix it up for me. haha


That is a trombone trap covered in chapter 8, page 108 of my DIY book... :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> That is a trombone trap covered in chapter 8, page 108 of my DIY book... :thumbup:


That takes some talent right there... That deserves...




----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That is a trombone trap covered in chapter 8, page 108 of my DIY book... :thumbup:


Trombone trap I love it. My favorite plumbing trap is the good old radiator hose trap. Those coupled with a few fernco wyes work really well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Trombone trap I love it. My favorite plumbing trap is the good old radiator hose trap. Those coupled with a few fernco wyes work really well.


My favorite is the 2 into 1 disposer header pipe.....
Chapter 8, Page 111










Do you notice the similarity?


----------



## Sebastian Thoma (Jun 30, 2011)

You can put it in same way as you got out it. Also if you are not able to do then you have to call a plumber..... That is the only way to get rid of this problem.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sebastian Thoma said:


> You can put it in same way as you got out it. Also if you are not able to do then you have to call a plumber..... That is the only way to get rid of this problem.:thumbup:


Or we could call you and you could talk it in 


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rje said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of this... Lol
> 
> Homeowner says to me, I tried to hook it up with the stuff I had, can you take a look and fix it up for me. haha


Look up chimptastic in Redwood's magnum opus and that's the picture for that entry.


----------

